# Got my first negative feedback



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

After 250+ trips, I got my first below 4 rating and negative feedback on navigation and safety. This dips my rating by 0.04 to 4.88. This really pissed me off. I only made 14 Uber trips in past 3 days. In none of these trips I missed a single turn following the GPS and made any traffic violation. And not a single customer showed unhappiness with their trip or raised any question to me regarding their trip. So I have really no idea which rider thought I didn't navigate the route correctly.

Is it possible for me to fight this back? I can't find any contact method on Uber site that I can use to ask related questions. If I can't find which trip I didn't drive the route correctly, how does Uber suppose me to learn the lesson and make the improvement he asks for?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

tofu97 said:


> After 250+ trips, I got my first below 4 rating and negative feedback on navigation and safety. This dips my rating by 0.04 to 4.88. This really pissed me off. I only made 14 Uber trips in past 3 days. In none of these trips I missed a single turn following the GPS and made any traffic violation. And not a single customer showed unhappiness with their trip or raised any question to me regarding their trip. So I have really no idea which rider thought I didn't navigate the route correctly.
> 
> Is it possible for me to fight this back? I can't find any contact method on Uber site that I can use to ask related questions. If I can't find which trip I didn't drive the route correctly, how does Uber suppose me to learn the lesson and make the improvement he asks for?


Mazel Tov..now stop worring about it!


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Ratings can pay the bills?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

tofu97 said:


> After 250+ trips, I got my first below 4 rating and negative feedback on navigation and safety. This dips my rating by 0.04 to 4.88. This really pissed me off. I only made 14 Uber trips in past 3 days. In none of these trips I missed a single turn following the GPS and made any traffic violation. And not a single customer showed unhappiness with their trip or raised any question to me regarding their trip. So I have really no idea which rider thought I didn't navigate the route correctly.
> 
> Is it possible for me to fight this back? I can't find any contact method on Uber site that I can use to ask related questions. If I can't find which trip I didn't drive the route correctly, how does Uber suppose me to learn the lesson and make the improvement he asks for?


most likely it was a pool pax or someone on a short trip......I've got almost 1000 trips with 4 negative comments, only 1 is valid and it was Ubers navigation to blame.....the other 3 were pax on short trips.....one had her waze on in the back seat second guessing every turn....some people are just a holes.....get over it.....or go to the nearest airport and screw over some pax....its my therapy....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Mazel Tov..now stop worring about it!


exactly the more you drive it will dilute this bad rating. but also learn as much as you can from this and move on.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

tofu97 said:


> After 250+ trips, I got my first below 4 rating and negative feedback on navigation and safety. This dips my rating by 0.04 to 4.88. This really pissed me off. I only made 14 Uber trips in past 3 days. In none of these trips I missed a single turn following the GPS and made any traffic violation. And not a single customer showed unhappiness with their trip or raised any question to me regarding their trip. So I have really no idea which rider thought I didn't navigate the route correctly.
> 
> Is it possible for me to fight this back? I can't find any contact method on Uber site that I can use to ask related questions. If I can't find which trip I didn't drive the route correctly, how does Uber suppose me to learn the lesson and make the improvement he asks for?


I got my first 1 star after 50 trips. I am so jealous of you that you didn't get one until after 250 trips.



tofu97 said:


> After 250+ trips, I got my first below 4 rating and negative feedback on navigation and safety. This dips my rating by 0.04 to 4.88. This really pissed me off. I only made 14 Uber trips in past 3 days. In none of these trips I missed a single turn following the GPS and made any traffic violation. And not a single customer showed unhappiness with their trip or raised any question to me regarding their trip. So I have really no idea which rider thought I didn't navigate the route correctly.
> 
> Is it possible for me to fight this back? I can't find any contact method on Uber site that I can use to ask related questions. If I can't find which trip I didn't drive the route correctly, how does Uber suppose me to learn the lesson and make the improvement he asks for?


To be serious, it was probably somebody unhappy with the route the gps told you to take. Maybe the gps put you on toll roads that the rider felt were unnecessary. That happened to me once.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

I can't believe that someone who is paying $2.60 and not even tipping, has the nerve to be so high and mighty and give someone a 1 star over one error. Some BS.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Uber employs Social Scientists who design this stuff to really get inside a driver's head. Seems to be working quite well here.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

To me, Uber's "feedback" is a two-sided penny. One side (badges) is supposedly positive; the other side (Professionalism, etc) is negative. 

Both are useless for improving our performance, because they tell us absolutely nothing.

My recommendation is to ignore both. It's a penny; it's meaningless.


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

Of the three negative feedback comments I have gotten i can see one being my fault. I have received cleanliness,navigation, and safety. However I have 14 badges. It used to bother me but no longer


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I just got Navigation this morning!

So what, it doesn't affect how much I earn, so middle finger to the Goober reports and keep on rocking.


----------



## jungle_jake (Mar 7, 2017)

I do this extremely part time. Only when it's slow at my full time job. I've only had 64 total trips since I started. Only been rated 13 times. 11 of those were 5 stars. 1 each 2&3 star. 3 complaints-navigation, cleanliness, and vehicle condition. I never once got lost or took a wrong turn. I keep my car clean inside and out. No trash, stains, smells, or anything. It's an older car but there is no dents, rust, or scratches. I just think some people are assholes. And my rating is now 4.6. It's bullshit but I'll keep driving until they don't let me, at least I don't have to very much longer.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

How both Uber and Lyft looks at ratings.
Pax don't know how to rate...

5 Stars = This was an acceptable or good ride.
4 Stars = This was an unacceptable experience.
3 Stars = Your experience was very bad.
2 Stars = You are upset/angry with this experience.

1 Star.. I don't even mention it.

I show this to ALL my riders.


----------



## dbtrp (Mar 18, 2017)

If a rider gives a bad feedback, I will never have to deal with them again, right?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

As said over and over on this forum don't worry about your rating! You'll get a bad one every now and again some times deserved most the time not. Especially if you are under 500 trips. Most PAX don't even bother rating anymore I think for the past 6 months 1/3 of mine have given me a rating.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

View attachment 114227
P


tofu97 said:


> After 250+ trips, I got my first below 4 rating and negative feedback on navigation and safety. This dips my rating by 0.04 to 4.88. This really pissed me off. I only made 14 Uber trips in past 3 days. In none of these trips I missed a single turn following the GPS and made any traffic violation. And not a single customer showed unhappiness with their trip or raised any question to me regarding their trip. So I have really no idea which rider thought I didn't navigate the route correctly.
> 
> Is it possible for me to fight this back? I can't find any contact method on Uber site that I can use to ask related questions. If I can't find which trip I didn't drive the route correctly, how does Uber suppose me to learn the lesson and make the improvement he asks for?


 I am the ultimate Uber brown noser. I give water, cokes, beer, wine and cigarettes to my passengers for free. Actually, I give them nothing but a good ride and d cent conversation when they engage me. My rating is the highest it's ever been with the new 100 ride rating reset instead of 500 like before. I am also expecting it to trend lower In the coming weeks, because it's impossible to maintain this high of a nunber. My low was 4.7 and average around 4.8. Highest 4.9. Does it make me more money? No....


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

I didn't even read your post past your ratings score.......Unless you're near the deactivation threshold. Rating are useless, so please keep calm & carry on, my driver friend.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Wait until you get the disgruntled pax seeking revenge that claims you were drunk driving ...


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Wait until you get the disgruntled pax seeking revenge that claims you were drunk driving ...


Uber has promised to look at your entire history not just one rider's opinion. That is the way it should be atleast.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

uberparadise said:


> Uber has promised to look at your entire history not just one rider's opinion. That is the way it should be atleast.


Still gets you deactivated for 3 or so days until it blows over. Hopefully this isn't your sole income. Wait until the nasty pet owners start claiming you didn't allow Fido their guide dog. That is a one strike you're out


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Still gets you deactivated for 3 or so days until it blows over. Hopefully this isn't your sole income. Wait until the nasty pet owners start claiming you didn't allow Fido their guide dog. That is a one strike you're out


I know it's sad.


----------



## Riteaid (Apr 19, 2017)

tofu97 said:


> After 250+ trips, I got my first below 4 rating and negative feedback on navigation and safety. This dips my rating by 0.04 to 4.88. This really pissed me off. I only made 14 Uber trips in past 3 days. In none of these trips I missed a single turn following the GPS and made any traffic violation. And not a single customer showed unhappiness with their trip or raised any question to me regarding their trip. So I have really no idea which rider thought I didn't navigate the route correctly.
> 
> Is it possible for me to fight this back? I can't find any contact method on Uber site that I can use to ask related questions. If I can't find which trip I didn't drive the route correctly, how does Uber suppose me to learn the lesson and make the improvement he asks for?


Lady pax this am volunteered to be my Navigator with out me asking . didn't follow her every directions coz I'm following my navig for another pool pickup. Guess what ? The next day I had that negative navigation too reported.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

jungle_jake said:


> I do this extremely part time. Only when it's slow at my full time job. I've only had 64 total trips since I started. Only been rated 13 times. 11 of those were 5 stars. 1 each 2&3 star. 3 complaints-navigation, cleanliness, and vehicle condition. I never once got lost or took a wrong turn. I keep my car clean inside and out. No trash, stains, smells, or anything. It's an older car but there is no dents, rust, or scratches. I just think some people are assholes. And my rating is now 4.6. It's bullshit but I'll keep driving until they don't let me, at least I don't have to very much longer.


 I been driving for a year and a half part time, Uber rating system is all bullshit and really means nothing to me as a rarely part time driver.

Other than the low bullshit pay and now having to accept every pet legal or illegal is why I rarely drive for uber or lyft these days, This gig get more terrible every day.


----------

